# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  gazy po jedzeniu pomocy!!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam od jakiegoś czasu uciążliwy problem, co nie zjem to zaraz mam gazy. Jeśli pójdę do toalety i oddam stolec to mijają (jednak czasami mam problem z oddaniem stolca). Brałem przez tydzień espumisan po posiłku 2 tabletki ale nic nie pomagało. Za krótko brałem? Za małe ilości? Co może być przyczyną?

----------


## Krzysztof

Duża ilość gazów jelitowych może być spowodowana dietą - sprzyjają im oczywiście potrawy zawierające groch, kapustę, fasolę, często picie napojów gazowanych, pewną rolę może też odgrywać jedzenie w pośpiechu, któremu towarzyszy niezauważalne połykanie powietrza. Jeśli problemowi towarzyszą inne objawy, takie jak bóle brzucha, biegunki, zaparcia, gorączka warto odwiedzić lekarza. Gazy mogą być też spowodowane nietolerancją laktozy, a także, rzadko innymi chorobami. Jogurty poprzez poprawę składu flory bakteryjnej również mogą pomóc, jednak czasem pogarszają problem - to kwestia indywidualna. Dolegliwości czasem, ale niestety nie zawsze łagodzą leki takie jak espumisan, gastrosil, odpowiednia dieta, spokojne jedzenie, wg niektórych też kminek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiście mam wrażenie, że spowodowane jest to wypróżnianiem się nie do końca. Ponieważ np. dzisiaj oddawałem stolec 4 razy o 7, 11, 15, 18 i za każdym razem były to ilości śladowe.

----------


## Krzysztof

Uczucie niewypróżniania się do końca może mieć podłoże nerwowe, ale również mieć związek z chorobami organicznymi, szczególnie jeśli pojawia się w późniejszym wieku, więc jeśli nie jest Pan osobą młodą w związku z tym może warto rozważyć wizytę u lekarza. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na gastrologa publicznie jednak poczekam, prywatnie nie mam pieniędzy. Jednak zauważyłem, że przy wysiłku fizycznym zmniejszają się gazy czy to możliwe? Wczoraj biegałem 30 min i wydaliłem może z 10-15 gazów przez cały dzień. Dwa planuje spróbować dietę na ZJD, ponieważ sąsiadce układał dietetyk, w sensie podpatrzeć nie które pokarmy. Jednak wiem, że problemem jest nie wypróżnianie się do końca. Czy jest jakiś sposób naturalnym aby temu zaradzić?

----------


## bedzie dobrze

hej 
meczylem sie miesiacami jak nie latami; zdrowo odrzywiajacy sie; silownia; bardzo rzadko alkohol; a tymczasem lekarstwo podano do stolu!
lekarstwo jest proste wodka gorzka zoladkowa mietowa cwiartka lub dwie na noc juz po pierwszym dniu przechodzi!
alkohol traktuje jak kuracje i wiedzac jak wpanialy jest ten trunek juz nie miejac tej przypadlosci poprostu dokoncze butelke stosujac na noc cwiartke bo poprostu odpuscilo na dobre to dokuczliwe natezenie!
z tego co mi wiadomo alkohol ten przeczyszcza jelita ze wzgledu na swoj szlachetnych zbior ziol z jakiego jest stworzony - co za ulga i to od wodki!

----------

